# Schism reimagined...



## Tim Harrison (20 Apr 2020)

I intended to create a wood and rock hardscape, but somehow came up with this Iwagumi style hardscape, just as well really considering my recent track record with wood.

I'm going to use the plants I managed to salvage from the last scape, mainly Crypts and mini hair grass, and some epiphytes etc. So the planting will be a bit different to that usually associated with this style scape. If I don't like it I can always change it later


----------



## GHNelson (20 Apr 2020)

I like it
What no wood


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Apr 2020)

That was a quick turn round tank mate


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Apr 2020)

hogan53 said:


> What no wood


It must have been my subconscious, I set out to create a completely different scape 


Jayefc1 said:


> That was a quick turn round tank mate


Turned it around in a morning. Wife wasn't too enamoured with the smell of baking AS though


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Apr 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Turned it around in a morning. Wife wasn't too enamoured with the smell of baking AS though[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Oh I bet she wasnt lol


----------



## Ady34 (21 Apr 2020)

.....ahh, this is what the next plan is.....no messing around!
Hardscape looks great Tim.


Tim Harrison said:


> Wife wasn't too enamoured with the smell of baking AS though


Seems everyone is all over baking in the current climate, although I’d much prefer the kids cornflake tart or the Mrs scones any day 
Hopefully this scape can bring the right feelings.....


----------



## CooKieS (21 Apr 2020)

Hi Tim, this 
scape looks way more promising than the previous one , plus the fact you won’t be annoyed with wood mulm this time! 

Well done and good luck !


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Apr 2020)

Thanks guys, I just hope I haven't lost my plant growing mojo 

I've made a small adjustment to the smallest (Suteishi) stone on the left and replaced the Suteishi stone on the right.
It's amazing how important these small but supporting stones can be to the balance of the whole layout.

I hope to plant it today. The real challenge will be to see if I can make it work with what's left of the plants from the last scape.
If it doesn't, I'll redo it with more traditional Iwagumi plants.


----------



## Paul27 (21 Apr 2020)

Shame about what happened to your last scape. Like the look of this one though!.


----------



## Jayefc1 (21 Apr 2020)

Can see the difference just a little move around can make


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Apr 2020)

some people soo good at this stuff lol.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2020)

Not the best image but... Planted


----------



## zozo (22 Apr 2020)

Cool!!  I imagine a long red stem plant in the centre making it a fire breathing Vulcano...


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2020)

The naked bones...


----------



## Ady34 (28 May 2020)

So good. 
Love the fact that the canyon is only visible from a certain angle and yet the scape overall looks superb even when you can’t see it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2020)

Thanks Ady


----------



## Steve Buce (29 May 2020)

Nice scape Tim


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 May 2020)

Thanks Steve


----------



## Onoma1 (29 May 2020)

A really dramatic scape!


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 May 2020)

Hows the scape going @Tim Harrison


----------



## CooKieS (29 May 2020)

Did the old schism crashed?
 I like this new version! Would be a nice iwagumi 👌🏻


----------



## Deano3 (29 May 2020)

The scape is very strong i love it, do you glue rocks together ? 

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 May 2020)

Thanks guys 


Jayefc1 said:


> Hows the scape going @Tim Harrison


I tore it down on impulse, and binned all the plants;  they were in really poor health after their ordeal in the previous scape. Plus version one didn't really hold my attention for long, it was okay but basic 


CooKieS said:


> I like this new version! Would be a nice iwagumi 👌🏻


It will be an Iwagumi mostly using mini HG and MC. I've had version two in mind for some time but was held back by trying to recycle the plants 


Deano3 said:


> do you glue rocks together ?


Yes, in this case I had to. I used superglue and cigarette filters. One or two of the rocks would be unstable otherwise; they're at fairly precarious angles to create the look I was after. It's still not exactly how I envisaged  it. but as always it's a compromise between the ideal and what's possible with the hardscape I have.


----------



## Ray (31 May 2020)

Lovely rock work - looking as masterful as the job you did on The Stump. Also thumbs up to not using the plants you have but rather the ones the scape needs. 

Silly question: is the polystyrene tile just to protect the glass while you slide the rocks around for the perfect position, or is it intended to add height and you plan to fill the tank like that?


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 May 2020)

Thanks Ray 


Ray said:


> Silly question: is the polystyrene tile just to protect the glass while you slide the rocks around for the perfect position, or is it intended to add height and you plan to fill the tank like that?


No such thing as a silly question  The answer is both, but mainly to raise the scape. It's amazing how much adding substrate changes the look and feel, and it's easy to loose tension.
With regards protection not so much. I should be more careful I suppose, the tank has taken a battering and I've only used it once or twice


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jun 2020)

Adding finishing touches to the rockwork...


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jun 2020)

Hardscape pretty much finished...


----------



## Ray (1 Jun 2020)

At the risk of turning myself into some sort of Tim Harrison fanboy - very nice indeed!  Is the purple glow emanating from the crack of doom a short RGB LED strip down the back of the tank?


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jun 2020)

Love it, mc and hg will suit it a treat 👌


----------



## CooKieS (1 Jun 2020)

Very nice Tim 👍


----------



## Deano3 (1 Jun 2020)

Excellent hardscape well done tim

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (1 Jun 2020)

Can we have a top down view as well?


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jun 2020)

Ray said:


> At the risk of turning myself into some sort of Tim Harrison fanboy - very nice indeed!  Is the purple glow emanating from the crack of doom a short RGB LED strip down the back of the tank?


Haha, thanks Ray. Yes it's an RGB LED strip with a dial to alter the colour. I can't quite stretch to an ADA light screen 


Ady34 said:


> Love it, mc and hg will suit it a treat 👌


Thanks Ady, I was also thinking about adding a few S. repens plants and E. acicularis and maybe some E  montevidensis in the back central corners to give a bit more contrast and extra some height. 

Thanks @CooKieS and @Deano3.


alto said:


> Can we have a top down view as well?


I'll give it a go later on, see what I come up with


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jun 2020)

Top down views...


----------



## Filip Krupa (5 Jun 2020)

Ray said:


> At the risk of turning myself into some sort of Tim Harrison



 Its not you, its him
🤣🤣🤣

He is good, Im taking notes!


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Aug 2020)

Finally, in a place where I can plant. Bamboo skewers marking out boundaries for different species, MC, stauro, different eleocharis spp. Rotala H ra. and a few bits of Buce mini needle leaf; a few more small epiphytes to follow...


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2020)

Looking forward to this one for sure  stunning rock work! Can you do some hardscape for my 60l? I want @Ray to like me too!


----------



## Wolf6 (12 Aug 2020)

Already looks amazing


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Aug 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Looking forward to this one for sure  stunning rock work! Can you do some hardscape for my 60l? I want @Ray to like me too!


Thanks Paulo, I'll have to pop round next time I'm in town 


Wolf6 said:


> Already looks amazing


Thanks 👍

Planted...


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Aug 2020)

Really cool rock work @Tim Harrison great depth looking forward to watching it develop


----------



## zozo (13 Aug 2020)

Realy like the Gapped Teeth Beauty Mark concept in this scape.


----------



## Deano3 (13 Aug 2020)

I love that rockwork  this has looked great from the start cant wait to see how it develops. 

Keep it updated as keen to see ot starting to grow.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Aug 2020)

Oblique view...


----------



## Ruskie (15 Aug 2020)

That is one lovely looking scape! Love the rock work and the canyon. Jealous.


----------



## Luketendo (15 Aug 2020)

Looks great. Is it 45 cm tank and what's the lighting? Is the background all H'ra?


----------



## Melll (15 Aug 2020)

Looking good 👍


----------



## CooKieS (15 Aug 2020)

Looking nice Tim!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Aug 2020)

Thanks very much guys.


Luketendo said:


> Looks great. Is it 45 cm tank and what's the lighting? Is the background all H'ra?


The tank is a ADA 60-P, and the lighting is a Twinstar S series, and LEDs for back lighting. I've just used a little H'ra for colour highlights, most of the plants are carpet plants


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Aug 2020)

Top down view, so you can see what's planted where...


----------



## Ray (17 Aug 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Looking forward to this one for sure  stunning rock work! Can you do some hardscape for my 60l? I want @Ray to like me too!


Oh boy, oh boy, what have I done?  What have I done! 

Well, the fact you see that you need Tim Harrison to beat Tim Harrison tells me all I need to know - I do like you because we've got so much in common - you're a Tim Harrison fanboy too!


----------



## SRP3006 (18 Aug 2020)

Really love the rock detail and great sense of scale. Looks so much bigger.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Aug 2020)

Haha, thanks @Ray ...I think...🙃


SRP3006 said:


> Really love the rock detail and great sense of scale. Looks so much bigger.


Thanks @SRP3006 👍

Just one more from the other side


----------



## Melll (18 Aug 2020)

It is looking amazing 👍


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Aug 2020)

Thanks @Melll


----------



## Andrew Butler (18 Sep 2020)

Is this the one still on the go @Tim Harrison - be interested to see an update.
I'm unsure if you've added detail about what filtration, pipe sizes, inlets etc are currently on the go if you'd be kind enough too please?


----------



## ChrisD80 (18 Sep 2020)

Really is amazing how you have created such dramatic scenery in such a small glass box. Love it!


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Is this the one still on the go @Tim Harrison - be interested to see an update.
> I'm unsure if you've added detail about what filtration, pipe sizes, inlets etc are currently on the go if you'd be kind enough too please?


Haha, I was afraid someone would ask this...sort of Andrew...
I've had to plant 3 lots of MC, each batch I've had has been ratty as hell and hasn't done very well.

Consequently, even after all this time it hasn't grown in and frankly it's looking a bit of a mess.
Not sure what else I'm doing wrong though; this makes the 3rd scape in a row that's been a failure.

I might start again or just try adding some DW and planting it up as a traditional Nature Aquarium. 
Maybe I'll have better luck with plastic plants


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Sep 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> I've had to plant 3 lots of MC, each batch I've had as been ratty as hell and hasn't done very well


Have you gone dry-start every time?
You'll have to get @Siege on the case to pick you some nice portions.
Keep on going is my vote, I like the hardscape too.


----------



## Siege (19 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Have you gone dry-start every time?
> You'll have to get @Siege on the case to pick you some nice portions.
> Keep on going is my vote, I like the hardscape too.





haha! Yes indeed!

The ‘ratty as hell‘ ones didnt Come from us!

Maybe Tim wasting his money on eBay again?!  😂


ps. Yes very nice hardscape!


----------



## Deano3 (19 Sep 2020)

Defently nature style with a lot of epiphyte plants 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2020)

Siege said:


> haha! Yes indeed!
> 
> The ‘ratty as hell‘ ones didnt Come from us!
> 
> ...


Don't worry they weren't from Aquarium Gardens 
It was a different vendor, the only place I found that stocked all the plants I needed. Serves me right though 
I feel like I've been unfaithful now. I'll definitely stick to AG in future...


----------



## Siege (19 Sep 2020)

Super fresh plant deliveries every week day, if it’s out of stock will only be for a few days. 👍

If something is out of stock give us a call. We can post as soon as they come in! 😃


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Sep 2020)

Siege said:


> The ‘ratty as hell‘ ones didnt Come from us!


Just to make things clear; I wasn't suggesting they did. 


Tim Harrison said:


> I feel like I've been unfaithful now


I confess I've been unfaithful before as I'm sure most of us have. 

Have you been going dry start Tim?


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Have you been going dry start Tim?


No I didn't Andrew, I thought about it but was a bit concerned it wouldn't do so well since the AS was banked so high at the back. But wishing I had now.

This scape has now been torn down anyway. I don't have the patience to nurse it through and Iwagumi isn't really for me. I was actually fairly ambivalent about it before I planted it. So it perhaps didn't get the attention it deserved.

That makes the third scape in a row that hasn't done very well, and which has left me scratching my head as to why after many years without problems. I think I've narrowed it down to the dry salts TNP+ fertz. It's the only thing all three scapes have in common.

We'll see, I'm already planning my next scape. I visited AG yesterday and it was a vivid reminder of what aquascaping is really all about. Hope I can get it right next time


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Sep 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> That makes the third scape in a row that hasn't done very well, and which has left me scratching my head as to why after many years without problems. I think I've narrowed it down to the dry salts TNP+ fertz. It's the only thing all three scapes have in common.


Maybe it's time for some new aquasoil?!?!
All the dry salts are new or you just think old?


Tim Harrison said:


> We'll see, I'm already planning my next scape. I visited AG yesterday and it was a vivid reminder of what aquascaping is really all about. Hope I can get it right next time


Link it in here Tim, be interested to see the next chapter.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (26 Sep 2020)

Well Tim you know how much I struggled with mine when I told you about it. Poor growth, fungus amongus all over the wood, BBA, an aquatic hell. Don’t give up just yet, we need your creativity around here.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Sep 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Maybe it's time for some new aquasoil?!?!


You're right about that Andrew, have ditched the lot. 


Andrew Butler said:


> All the dry salts are new or you just think old?


Not old, just suspect. I'll probably end up ditching those as well. See how I get on next time; I'm going back to tried and trusted TNC.


Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Well Tim you know how much I struggled with mine when I told you about it. Poor growth, fungus amongus all over the wood, BBA, an aquatic hell. Don’t give up just yet, we need your creativity around here.


I do, it's a major bummer. I've never experienced anything like this run of misfortune before, must say it's been baffling and frustrating.
And thanks I'm not giving up just yet. I may have gotten a bit careless and complacent as well, so I'll try to go back to what I know has worked in the past.


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Sep 2020)

It's kind of strange to say but there is something to consider with a failed scape Many first time scapers get dissalussioned about things not working out algae, poor plant growth and the like.  When its explained  that even everybody has failures for whatever reason. They sort of ? believe it or not so in a away this negative is a positive and  keep on scaping


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Sep 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> You're right about that Andrew, have ditched the lot.


 I don't believe you!
I guess we will never know if this was the cause if you're swapping ferts out too.

I agree with @PARAGUAY this shows unfortunately even those amongst the most experienced can fail several times and not to give up.


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Sep 2020)

Its a shame it didn't work out @Tim Harrison i loved the hardscape seems strange 3 times in a row for your green fingers to have failed would have really liked to see that develop into a great scape as yours normally are


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Sep 2020)

Thanks guys, your kind comments are really appreciated 
And you're right, I guess it would have been easy to sweep it all under the carpet 😇
However, if it happens a forth time I'm setting up a goldfish bowl with plastic plants and multi-coloured gravel...🤪


----------



## CooKieS (27 Sep 2020)

Mc should recover even in bad shape, is your soil new?


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Sep 2020)

CooKieS said:


> Mc should recover even in bad shape, is your soil new?


No the soil was as old as the hills. But I know what you mean; it was recovering but taking its time. However, like I said above I'd kinda lost interest...


----------



## CooKieS (27 Sep 2020)

Get some fresh tropica soil Tim, should be way better next time


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Sep 2020)

Thanks Thierry, I hope so 👍


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (27 Sep 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> However, if it happens a forth time I'm setting up a goldfish bowl with plastic plants and multi-coloured gravel...🤪



Not even in jest Tim.

Looking forward to your next creation.


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Sep 2020)

Just a thought it was a month from Andrew's initial question for a update. Maybe you're let things carry on a bit to long rather than intervene
               Is there really something in the thinking some certain plants just dont thrive next to each other? I know some really good scapes updates IAPLC for one show plant changes? James Findleys updates often mentioned in the Green Machine James completly changes a certain plant for another? ?"For whatever reason "the term used.
                    Just my thought


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Sep 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Not even in jest Tim.
> Looking forward to your next creation.


Thanks Geoff 👍


PARAGUAY said:


> Is there really something in the thinking some certain plants just dont thrive next to each other?


I'm guessing that may have to do with allelopathy and phytosociology; perhaps still a contentious theory but it makes sense to me.


PARAGUAY said:


> Maybe you're let things carry on a bit to long rather than intervene


Yes you're probably right, I just left it ticking away in the background. It would have done okay in the end I suppose, but I'd lost patience with it and interest, just like the other two before. I eventually get to that point with all my scapes successful or otherwise, and tend to tear them down on impulse; just sooner when they're not going so well.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2020)

Hi all,
Sorry to hear about your travails.  





Tim Harrison said:


> Not old, just suspect. I'll probably end up ditching those as well. See how I get on next time; I'm going back to tried and trusted TNC.


It is going to sound a bit of a left field suggestion, and would only work if you don't have livestock, but how about using <"Miracle Gro">? It would at least get past the possibility that it <"is the fertilisers">, without expending too much money.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Sep 2020)

That doesn't sound too left field Darrel. If it was still running I'd give it a go, but it's torn down now. 
Back in the day I experimented with tomato fertiliser.


----------

